# Betta female - tumor?



## mszt (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello,

I would like to ask your opinion about a desease, which killed my friend's fish. 
Tank - 54 litres, water changes 30% every week (tap water witn conditioner and a tittle RO water), parameters: pH 7, kH 3, gH 6 (German degrees), NO2 and NO3 0. A lot of live plants. 
In the tank there were 6 betta splendens females, at the age of almost two years (own breeding, hatched in November 2008). 
In July this year something strange shown up on the fish side. At the beginning it was small and looked like this:








[/quote]
However, in time it grown 
August








October





















Finally the fish died on 7th October. Until the last 2 days, it behaved normally, as if completely healthy. 

Neither this fish nor any other in the tank had been ill ever before, also the parents did not show any illness symptoms. The parents were not related. 

Has anyone any idea what it might be? 

Thank you in advance?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

my betta has a lump after she spawned a week ago and it looked just like that


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

That is some sort of tumor. Perhaps you should put her down when you see she is getting worse.
There is nothing you can really do for her xcept save her a few weeks/months of pain.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

it's weird.she din't have it during the mating part only after the fry's appeared so did the tumor.


----------



## mszt (Oct 6, 2010)

So there is no way to cure such thing?
Any idea, what might be the cause of it? Any idea how to prevent it in future, protect other fish from this?
Could it be something genetic and other fish , her sisters could have it too?


----------

